# Mental Check



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Now that the stresses of the Halloween haunting season are mostly behind us
it may be useful to check in on the current state of our Haunter's mind;

Here is another Halloween Inkblot for your weary mind to contemplate.

Tell me, what do you see, Hmmm yes? :googly:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

A demon face with a very square jaw and a large tongue............


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A bat flying a strafing run over an open mouthed demon


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm sorry...I was unable to concentrate on the ink blot due to the video ad showing really cute shoes on the left...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Old Man Winter


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A winged devil rising out of a sea of flames


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

A cloaked reaper with a bull skull on each shoulder, and two cobras striking out from the abyss.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Me the day after Halloween before I get my coffee.


----------



## Coach (Oct 12, 2006)

The missus on a bad morning!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Squirrel


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Is moose and squirrel


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

It's Rocky and Bulwinkle!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Two ducks on a flying carpet enjoying toast with marmalade.

Wait... did I pass?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A head of cauliflower with ranch dressing dripping down it.

Was I right? Should I have said cheese sauce?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i see a bat doing a flyby over a tribal dance. 

that can't be normal...is there something wrong with me doc?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Profile pics of two laughing jack o' lanterns being consumed with flames...or something sexual....I can't really decide....


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Kinda looks like what I usually see in the mirror, on a good day... kinda also looks like a couple lurking fiends fighting over some scraps of human remains...


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I see Charlie's Angels going up in flames.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

*bringing laughing fit uncontrol*
Ahem - Ah yes, very good, very good!!
I see that nobody's mind has snapped this Halloween season!

Now get back to your 2012 props!!


----------

